# Introducing Bob



## Maximoo (Feb 11, 2010)

He is our lovely little Yorkie, 16 years old but still lively and playful.



He's a little sweetheart but I'm worried about how he will react to us bringing our new 7wk gr pup home tomorrow. I'd appreciate any advice/tips on how best to introduce the two of them


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Bob...your a handsome little gentleman!

I do not have any experience with your situation and hopefully you will be surprised and have no worries at all when the new puppy comes home! I would guess the first meeting should be with both on a leash and outside if possible? Good luck !


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

When I have a new dog coming into the household, both dogs are separated completely for a few days so we can get everything in order before doing super gradual introductions (...both on leash, two handlers, feeding treats, start out on other sides of the room, gradually closer...). If there may be a problem, we go even slower. 

It will be important to protect Bob, especially as your puppy grows. An accidental paw swipe when playing can be damaging to a small dog. Not that the two can't be together and interact...but a bit of extra management to prevent injury is always a good idea!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome Bob and family,

Years ago I had a yorkie and got two goldens. The yorkie ruled the house and the dogs. Just make sure when they play the golden plays nice. They dont know their size. But I think they will be buddies.


----------



## Maximoo (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you both for your replies 

I think we will try Bob and Max outside at first then bring them inside to see how they react, supervising at all times. It has taken many months of serious thinking about whether to bring a puppy into our family now, at Bob's time of life. He was brought up with other dogs but now has no other doggy company at all and I feel he misses that and would greatly benefit from having another dog around. I will definitely be protecting Bobby in the next few months (hopefully years) to come, and keeping a very close eye on the two of them constantly. Hopefully it will work out fine and they will be best of friends. :crossfing Thanks again.


----------



## Maximoo (Feb 11, 2010)

BeauShel said:


> Welcome Bob and family,
> 
> Years ago I had a yorkie and got two goldens. The yorkie ruled the house and the dogs. Just make sure when they play the golden plays nice. They dont know their size. But I think they will be buddies.


Thank you for that  I'll be keeping everything :crossfing


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh I forgot about Mr Tuff Dogs best neighbor Yorkie friend Jack. They hit it off pretty good.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

AlanK said:


> Oh I forgot about Mr Tuff Dogs best neighbor Yorkie friend Jack. They hit it off pretty good.


Poor Jack looks like he's being arrested! lol Both Bob and Jack are beautiful. 

Best of luck with your new addition.


----------



## Maximoo (Feb 11, 2010)

C's Mom said:


> Poor Jack looks like he's being arrested! lol Both Bob and Jack are beautiful.
> 
> Best of luck with your new addition.


LOL! Re Jack

Thank you for wishing us luck


----------



## Maximoo (Feb 11, 2010)

AlanK said:


> Oh I forgot about Mr Tuff Dogs best neighbor Yorkie friend Jack. They hit it off pretty good.


Aw that photo is just gorgeous. To me it says "come here and give us a hug". Thanks Alan that's made my day


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

i only have large dogs, when introducing the puppies to the big dogs, is always done i
under supervision and I never leave them unattended, a crate come in really handy for giving the older dogs a break from manic puppies

Bob is adorable


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Bob is a real cutie! 

I've always gotten adults from a shelter so I don't know much about puppies.

One of my rescues was a 95lb playful boy. I just made sure he played as carefully as he could when he played with my neighbor's little dachsund. I was always afraid Chance would step on the little guy since Chance was not overly graceful.:uhoh:

I think it will be easier with a puppy in some ways (smaller) and maybe a little harder in others. The good news is that if Bob decides to show the little one who is boss he can right now and the attitude will last even once the pup if full grown.

Good luck!

I love the picture of Tuff and little Jack!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a senior dog and introduced her to a puppy. It did not go very smoothly at all. An older dog doesn't really want to be bothered and play like a puppy does. There was a lot of help and information here that really helped us get through it. Today, they get along fine - Willow will never dote on Max but she tolerates him well and even chooses to play every once in a while or lay down by him. So if things don't go as smoothly as you'd like, don't feel hopeless!!


----------



## Mommy_2_Duke (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a 7 year old,2lb yorkie female and she is sooo no interested in being with Duke at all.Introducing him was easy,but its just turned her into more of a lap dog.She likes to sit out of his way lol.
This is them about a week after Duke got here:

















He was only a month old and he slept ALOT,so she was fine about being around him then..but now he´s all hyper and wants to play all the time,she stays out of his way.
Bob is at an age where he may not want to be around a hyper puppy,so basiclly,if you see that he wants some peace and quiet,put him on your lap or let him have some alone time in his crate.Im sure they´ll get along fine if he doesnt bother Bob too much 
Lady (our yorkie) doesnt mind eating or sleeping with Duke,but she really doesnt want to be around him if he´s awake and feeling playful.He is 4 times her size,he´s rough,and shes tiny and quite old..
Its only natural really.
Good luck! Im sure everything will be fine


----------



## Maximoo (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replies and sorry for not replying sooner but since Friday I've been a little erm busy shall we say with a very playful but adorable pup (I'll post about Max on another thread as soon as I can).

It has helped a lot reading others' experiences of introducing dogs/puppies to each other and hearing about how Lady and Duke have got on together definitely gives me some hope. Love the pics too 

Bob sometimes shows interest in having a play with Max but only by barking at him! Other times he doesn't want to know at all and certainly let's Max know it. At these times I make sure that Bob is having time on his own or with me so that he still gets his own space. Fingers crossed things will continue to improve.

Thanks again all.


----------

